# 1939 Schwinn Prewar century Cruiser Tank Bike Motorbike B6 Dx skiptooth ea horn



## tomsjack (Apr 3, 2020)

1939 Schwinn Prewar century Cruiser Tank Bike Motorbike B6 Dx skiptooth ea horn On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1939-Schwinn-Prewar-century-Cruiser-Tank-Bike-Motorbike-B6-Dx-skiptooth-ea-horn/254555698907?


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 3, 2020)

hmmmm  thought with the corona deal stuff was going to be 1/2 price....
not more than double!
doh!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Apr 3, 2020)

*And yet another bent fork*


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 3, 2020)

Way bent, parts don't even ad up to half of the price...


----------



## John G04 (Apr 3, 2020)

Of course the only bikes local to me are priced like this


----------



## Notagamerguy (Apr 7, 2020)

Lol This and my b6 i have priced high with no shipping so people look at the rest of my stuff on Ebay. i rather not get ride of something this old.  And yeah its probably only worth 400 to 500. I will be repainting the headligh in the upcoming weeks and i still need to tinker around with the horn. Thanks didnt even realize the front fork was dent till now thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Not a B6--Those are boys and postwar. V/r Shawn


----------



## Notagamerguy (Apr 7, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Not a B6--Those are boys and postwar. V/r Shawn




Yes you are correct this is not a motor bike nor a b6 i just added that to the description to catch attention. This is a b6. Thank you though for the knolage


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 7, 2020)

When I do an eBay search stuff like this wastes my time. If I'm searching for a B6 I expect to see a B6. Just say'n...


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 7, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> When I do an eBay search stuff like this wastes my time. If I'm searching for a B6 I expect to see a B6. Just say'n...




That is definitely a thing of the past. If someone has *6 B*utts for sale it will show up in your B6 search.


----------

